# How to change any Folder Icon in windows 7 ..?



## kool (Jul 15, 2012)

I want to change all HTML, JPG icon of my choice. Also want to change few folders of my choice like among 20 folders  i want to change 2 folder to special one type. like this::: *www.iconshock.com/social-icons/youtube-icon.png  *www.iconshock.com/social-icons/tuenti-icon.png

How can i install icon style/set to my system like this?
*www.freeiconsdownload.com/site-images/Large/iconshock-folder-icons-452.jpg


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: ► How to change any Folder Icon in windows 7 ..?*

*Method 1:*
You can do this using third party software [ which are not free ] by changing some system files. [ software such as TuneUp Utilities  and WindowBlinds allow you to do this ]

*Note :* 
1. Once you modify the system files, any windows update you do after that, you will loose all the customization. 

2. Your system may become slow.

*Method 2:*

see this tutorial


----------

